# Studio Ghibli/Anime Towns?



## Duskiie (Mar 10, 2017)

does anyone know of a studio ghibli themed town or anime town i'd love to visit it as part of my dream spree.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 10, 2017)

7F00-0019-A066
It has Ghibli references


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh this sounds heavenly. I love Ghibli and anime. Thanks for posting!


----------



## goddessinferno (Mar 11, 2017)

yeah I think it's one of the house's there if i can recall.


----------



## Bobbinthreadbare (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey I know the last post is from (almost exactly ) a year ago but if anyone is still interested in visiting a Ghibli themed town, you might like mine!  Town on Rimhinee 5C00-009F-FC49

Each house and resident represents one of four movies: Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, and a certain wandering exiles tent. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop, Ponyo's lighthouse, the Kodama forest sanctum, and more! Each animal villager is a counterpart to a Ghibli character, as well.


----------



## Dracule (Mar 15, 2018)

Bobbinthreadbare said:


> Hey I know the last post is from (almost exactly ) a year ago but if anyone is still interested in visiting a Ghibli themed town, you might like mine!  Town on Rimhinee 5C00-009F-FC49
> 
> Each house and resident represents one of four movies: Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, and a certain wandering exiles tent. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop, Ponyo's lighthouse, the Kodama forest sanctum, and more! Each animal villager is a counterpart to a Ghibli character, as well.  View attachment 215211



Ahh! That screenshot is so cute. I'll definitely be visiting your DA. c:


----------



## moonshi (Mar 15, 2018)

Bobbinthreadbare said:


> Hey I know the last post is from (almost exactly ) a year ago but if anyone is still interested in visiting a Ghibli themed town, you might like mine!  Town on Rimhinee 5C00-009F-FC49
> 
> Each house and resident represents one of four movies: Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, and a certain wandering exiles tent. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop, Ponyo's lighthouse, the Kodama forest sanctum, and more! Each animal villager is a counterpart to a Ghibli character, as well.  View attachment 215211



wowza!! i love studio ghibli so i'll be visiting your dream town too. love that screenshot!


----------



## unclepomme (Mar 16, 2018)

If we have a list of ghibli towns going on here, I'd like to suggest visiting my town Imori! Imori is home to Mayor Turnip of Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki of Kiki's Delivery Service, Satsuki of My Neighbor Totoro, and Haku from Spirited Away (?｡? ω ?｡`) Each of their houses is fully expanded and each room is a replica of rooms/settings found in their respective films!


----------



## Dracule (Mar 16, 2018)

unclepomme said:


> If we have a list of ghibli towns going on here, I'd like to suggest visiting my town Imori! Imori is home to Mayor Turnip of Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki of Kiki's Delivery Service, Satsuki of My Neighbor Totoro, and Haku from Spirited Away (?｡• ω •｡`) Each of their houses is fully expanded and each room is a replica of rooms/settings found in their respective films!



Ooh, I’ll have to visit yours as well. I didn’t realize there were a good little handful of Ghibli-themed towns. (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 16, 2018)

my Town is going to have some spirited away , totoro and kiki's delivery service stuff


----------



## x0xindy (Mar 16, 2018)

How did you get brown bamboo stumps?? :O


----------



## unclepomme (Mar 16, 2018)

> How did you get brown bamboo stumps?? :O


hey i can answer that for yaヾ(^ω^*) use your axe to cut the bamboo on the first day of growth. so if you were to plant it today, chop it tomorrow! i'm pretty sure lol


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 18, 2018)

My town is a studio Ghibil themed town

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bobbinthreadbare said:


> Hey I know the last post is from (almost exactly ) a year ago but if anyone is still interested in visiting a Ghibli themed town, you might like mine!  Town on Rimhinee 5C00-009F-FC49
> 
> Each house and resident represents one of four movies: Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, and a certain wandering exiles tent. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop, Ponyo's lighthouse, the Kodama forest sanctum, and more! Each animal villager is a counterpart to a Ghibli character, as well.  View attachment 215211



Where did you get them brown paths?


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 9, 2018)

Feel free to visit my Town however it's not completely done yet.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 9, 2018)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> Feel free to visit my Town however it's not completely done yet.



i just visited tomoeda, and i like it! i think it has a lot of potential- i like your villagers (kiki and pekoe? yes please) and your layout a lot!

however as i was looking around, i noticed that the upstairs room in sakura's house seems to be heavily inspired by vambiergott's arrietty room. i don't want to sound accusatory at all, but it did strike me as a little too close to be a coincidence. i know you said this town was still a wip, but i think what would make tomoeda shine the most would be to create a town that is entirely your own vision and ideas 

i really hope i'm not coming off as too inflammatory, but i've followed vambiergott's work in the past, and as someone who puts a lot of time into decorating my rooms and sharing photos of them online and has had her room designs copied, it makes me extra defensive of intellectual property...

otherwise, i really do like tomoeda! the characters look spot on, and i really like the totoro standee qr you used! i think it'd be awesome if you added more pwps (ooh maybe like zen pwps near chihiro's), too! good luck as you continue developing this town- i think you have some really good and unique ideas, and i'd love to see them come to life!!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 10, 2018)

5cm/s said:


> i just visited tomoeda, and i like it! i think it has a lot of potential- i like your villagers (kiki and pekoe? yes please) and your layout a lot!
> 
> however as i was looking around, i noticed that the upstairs room in sakura's house seems to be heavily inspired by vambiergott's arrietty room. i don't want to sound accusatory at all, but it did strike me as a little too close to be a coincidence. i know you said this town was still a wip, but i think what would make tomoeda shine the most would be to create a town that is entirely your own vision and ideas
> 
> ...



This problem will be fixed as soon as possible, thank you for the concern


----------



## supercataleena (Apr 10, 2018)

unclepomme said:


> If we have a list of ghibli towns going on here, I'd like to suggest visiting my town Imori! Imori is home to Mayor Turnip of Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki of Kiki's Delivery Service, Satsuki of My Neighbor Totoro, and Haku from Spirited Away (?｡? ω ?｡`) Each of their houses is fully expanded and each room is a replica of rooms/settings found in their respective films!



*w* I watched your town on youtube!!! Your town is the cutest. The time and detail you put into the town is incredible. Truly, you are amazing! I am so happy you use these forums <3333 You are a shining beacon of amazingness to me right now~~


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 12, 2018)

Tomoeda is updated 

Please feel free to visit by dream address It’s still not completely done thought.


----------



## unclepomme (Apr 12, 2018)

supercataleena said:


> *w* I watched your town on youtube!!! Your town is the cutest. The time and detail you put into the town is incredible. Truly, you are amazing! I am so happy you use these forums <3333 You are a shining beacon of amazingness to me right now~~



omgsh thank you so much, you are so sweet <3


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 19, 2018)

You can visit my town but it still needs work on it~


----------



## Sophie23 (May 6, 2018)

Tomoeda is done!!!  (?｡• ω •｡`) ♡

Da: 7C00-00DD-E028


----------



## Bobbinthreadbare (Dec 18, 2018)

*:/*



Eevee23 said:


> View attachment 216539
> 
> Tomoeda is done!!!  (?｡? ω ?｡`) ♡
> 
> Da: 7C00-00DD-E028



I did enjoy visiting your town! However, I won't lie- it did make me feel kind of bad that you had replicated my room designs in the spirited away house and the kiki's delivery house... I put a lot of time and thought into making those room designs unique. It's okay though, I don't want you to change them or anything, and I'm glad you enjoyed them. Maybe next time it would be worth it to create your own designs though!


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

You should search "Ghibli Dream Towns" on Youtube. I bet a bunch of streamers have recorded going to some.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 21, 2018)

>( CHECK OUT MY TOWN I HATE ONE THAT HAS EXCESIVE GHIBLI REFERENCES CLOSE THIS THREAD NOW!


----------

